# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Elven's Workbook

## Elven

Hi, my name is Edward and I am 15 years old.I have recently become very interested in trying to Lucid Dream again.And I apologize  if I make a few grammatical mistakes because I'm not really good at it.

I've been trying to Lucid Dream these past few days but nothing so far. I've successfully had 3 Lucid Dream my entire life but every single one of them is very short and I could barely remember anything after I'm Lucid. And back then I've only tried the basic method of Lucid Dreaming such as RC's and keeping a Dream Journal. But now I've gotten so much interest in doing it since its my holiday and I have a lot of free time.

So lately I've been trying to do the DILD technique. But when I repeat the mantra while falling asleep I just couldn't fall asleep because I'm too focused on the mantra and when I tried to relax,my mind wonders off thinking about video games and I just couldn't make my last thought about Lucid Dreaming.

The other night I tried the DILD technique by repeating the mantra and I stayed up to 20-30 minutes. Getting very frustrated now,so I tried relaxing while saying the mantra but I feel like Sleep Paralysis is coming so i stopped saying the mantra and just let my mind wondered off like my usual sleeping method.

I really need help on how to say the mantra while relaxed and make it the last thought i have before sleeping. And I'm a bit traumatic about Sleep Paralysis so I hope someone can help me with these. Please let me know if you have any tips about DILD and some advice about them. Thanks!!

----------


## gab

Hi Edward, welcome to DILD class and to Dreamviews!

1. It's normal to have short lucids, especially the first few. Lucids are easier to remember, because they are so different from regular dreams. But if don't wake up after it, you may still forget it.

Getting better dream recall is important part of training. Dream journal should help, so keep it up. Write down everything, and while you do so, appreciate your dreams and set an intent to have more of them and to remember them better.

Practicing daytime awareness helps with getting lucid and having more detailed and vivid dreams. You will find a great description of self-awareness in this tutorial. It's written for a WILD, but it applies to all techniques. You will find short awareness question+RC+mantra in my DILD article here 

2. It's true, that our mind is most receptive just before we fall asleep. And that's the best time for a mantra. But falling asleep is even more important.

If thinking your mantra keeps you awake, then just say/think it a few times, then go to sleep. If you catch yourself just before you fall asleep, you may think it a few times as well. The proces should definitelly not make you stressed.

Letting your mind wander is ok. If you want to, you can add an intent to lucid dream. You say you thinking about video games - add an intent to it, of you being in a video game in your next lucid. Imagine yourself in your favorite video game doing something. Make a plan of what you would do in your lucid.

3. Now, the SP is a huge myth. You will not feel SP coming. Everybody gets SP every night, every time we dream. But it starts only after we start dreaming. 
What you may experience, are normall signs of falling asleep. But that's when you WILDing. When you DILD, you just fall asleep normally, as you would any other day.

http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...mystified.html

Good luck and please ask any questions and keep me posted of your progress.  ::alien::

----------


## Elven

Thanks for the reply Gab!!, I really do appreciate it  ::D: . I have another question , I now know that my dream sign is one of my friends at school, almost every dream I had there was him in it. But the problem is I'm currently on holiday and couldn't meet him so I couldn't do a RC every time I see him.So how do I tell my brain to do RC every time I see him in my dream ?

----------


## LemonPartiez

Sleep Paralysis is only to prevent you from acting out your dreams in your sleep. Absolutely nothing to be worried about as it happens to everyone.

Good luck on your Lucid Dreaming journey!  :smiley: 

(correct me if I am wrong)

----------


## gab

> Thanks for the reply Gab!!, I really do appreciate it . I have another question , I now know that my dream sign is one of my friends at school, almost every dream I had there was him in it. But the problem is I'm currently on holiday and couldn't meet him so I couldn't do a RC every time I see him.So how do I tell my brain to do RC every time I see him in my dream ?



You are welcome!

Well, best to have a dream sign that you actually see during day as well. But in case like yours, you could RC on his picture, if you have one. Or draw his picture (it doesn't have to be artistic or onything). And everytime you think of him, or look at his picture, say his name out loud and RC. That way, your mind will learn to associate his name and you thinking about him with RCing.

But you can also RC at totally random times, or when you think something strange has happened. 

Here is more about that
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...ml#post1953139
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...idnt-work.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...you-lucid.html
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...intervals.html






> Sleep Paralysis is only to prevent you from acting out your dreams in your sleep. Absolutely nothing to be worried about as it happens to everyone.
> 
> Good luck on your Lucid Dreaming journey! 
> 
> (correct me if I am wrong)



yup, you are right :smiley:

----------


## Elven

Alright,thanks again for the reply!  ::D: ,I do have a class photo that includes him in it guess I'll start doing it then.And as in for the ADA practice or exercise ,I just need to pretty much stop whatever I'm doing and pay attention to my surrounding and feel the things that happening on my body like touching the clothes etc ? And I've been keeping my DJ for about a week now,5 nights I remembered my dream though some not too vivid but there is 2 night where is nothing can actually be remember or just bits of it barely.Is my Dream recall gonna start getting better soon or do I need to do something else?

----------


## gab

If you don't remember anything, write something like this in yur DJ "My memory is great and recall getting better every day". And believe it, because you know, if you think about your dreams a lot, you will remember them better.

The awareness you are describing - drop what you doing and question your reality+RC+mantra is just my short version of daytime awareness.

True daytime awareness is when you go through your whole day in state of high awareness. That is not easy to do, since we are not wired that way. But animals are, as it is described in the "self-awareness" article I linked you above. But you can start with just a few minutes of awareness every day and see how long you can keep it. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Elven

I had my second Lucid Dream since joining DV last night!!  ::banana:: ,but I need help with something so 3 days ago I had my first Lucid Dream since joining DV but decided not to share it cos I ruined my first Lucid Dream since joining DV by closing my eyes and imagining the scenery I wanna be in and Accidentally opened my real eyes when trying to change the scenery.So last night I become Lucid cos I had a false awakening and I did a RC can breathe through my nose and for some reason my heart started beating really fast but I'm not overly exited at all because I had Lucid Dreams before joining DV and could control it for about 5 min.When my heart started beating really fast,my dream is shaking so I decided to rub my hands but then my whole entire body is paralyzed as if I'm connected to my real body at the same time and then a "Phantom" appeared in the corner of my Point Of View.Then I'm suddenly transported to my bed but I know I'm still in the dream cos I can speak but fully paralyzed for some reason at first I thought its SP but I'm still dreaming but paralyzed,So I screamed at the "Phantom" to turn into Jesus and his a part of my dream but he just stood there and screamed at my face.Then I woke up in disappointment and get back to sleep.So how do I prevent my LD to last only about 5 seconds  :Sad: ,just ruined my LD since joining again :Eek: .I need help on this and how to set my mind to go away from evil thoughts cos this is just crazy. Sorry for the long post I hope u take your time and help me out  ::D:  Thanks !!

----------


## gab

Congrats on your second!

Closing your eyes can make you wake up. That's because for the dream to exist, you must see it. Just like in a video game, if you don't see it, it's not there. But, you can substitute other senses for your vision. If you grab something and feel it, lets say a wall, that could keep you in the dream, because you still feel the dream being there.

You can also change scenery by imagining it and believing that it's behind you when yo turn around, or it's behind the corner, or behind the door when you open it.

Don't look at it as it was ruined. Take it as another lesson, that get's yo closer to longer and stable lucids.

Sometimes you may feel slugish in a dream. Not really sure what it's causing it. But it's not SP, since your dream body can't be paralyzed. 

Some people recommend to have happy thoughts when WILDing, and also when thinking about your lucid dream. So when you are in a lucid, you also have happy thoughts. You have to know, that you are in control. What you think is what you gonna get. Even if it's a subconsious thought. 

Nothing can hurt you. If you see something scary, tell him you love him. You accept him, no matter what. have this thought as you going to sleep or to WILD.

It had helped me in at least two regular dreams and in one lucid. I just thought "you not a bad person, I love you" when a person started to morph into something scary. he stopped morphing and turned into a nice guy again.

Sometimes you will have short, sometimes longer LDs. If it's a DILD, easiest time to get lucid is when we are already kinda waking up. So if you get lucid then, it will be short.

Hope this helps. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Elven

Alright,so these past few days I'm basically attempting MILD every night,but every time I tried to speak the mantras while falling asleep I usually like it better when I relaxed my whole entire body and later on my mind started drifting off and a mini-dream is already there,after that mini-dream appeared I heard voices from that mini-dream which wake me up.Last night I had a mini-dream where I was listening to a conversation but then it seems like that the sound is heard exactly beside my ears which usually jolt me awake.So how do I not be jolt awake by these or try to avoid these?cos the feeling of getting jolt awake by random noise kinda freaked me out a little so yeah.And this happened not during WBTB but during normal sleep at night.

----------


## Elven

YEAH!!,I have another LD ::banana:: ,this time its with WBTB.I'm actually surprised how am I so aware in the morning when going back to sleep lol,I even realize that I'm dreaming in kind of a mini-dream 3 times.The mini dream is kind of a daydream thats forming into a dream.But anyway,I did a RC in my dream and everything started to shake really bad and so blurry that I had to close my eyes again and when I woke up in a false awakening leading me to another LD.But my main RC the finger didn't work for the false awakening so I did the nose RC and can breathe through.But as I'm about to go out from my bedroom,the freaking "Grim Reaper/Phantom" is there again,why is he always there to ruin my LD?I'm startled by it but I know its a dream so I tried to Kamehameha him I only see the blue light from Kamehameha but he absorbed it all even though I know that it would kill him.Then he started to raise his bony left hand trying to do something but then I stood up trying to ask him why is he here but I can't speak loudly or even normally its like my tongue is broken.My question is how do I get rid of this "Demon" that ruined my LD the 2nd time now.And why did my dream shake everytime I did a RC,especially the finger one.even though the nose one didn't. Any advice would be helpful.Thanks! ::D:

----------


## gab

> Last night I had a mini-dream where I was listening to a conversation but then it seems like that the sound is heard exactly beside my ears which usually jolt me awake.So how do I not be jolt awake by these or try to avoid these?cos the feeling of getting jolt awake by random noise kinda freaked me out a little so yeah.And this happened not during WBTB but during normal sleep at night.



I normally don't get these mini-dreams when going to sleep at night. I do get them when i had some prior sleep, like WBTB, or even a nap. That's how you WILD. So they actually are desirable. They are the dreams you can later on enter, if you keep your awareness long enough. 

Sounds like you are keeping your awareness too long, if you just wanna DILD. You should just go to sleep normally, while saying a few mantras. But not long enough to get the mini-dreams. Especially, if this is without any prior sleep. Because you may get some visuals (HH, mini dreams), but you probably not gonna get a nice big dream to enter lucidly. Don't let this discourage you, as you may have success this way, but very few people, if any, can get a WILD without prior sleep. 

It's not based on skill, rather on our sleep cycles. When you go to sleep at night, you start with 80 min on NREM and then you have 10 min of REM. But the longer you sleep, shorter the NREM becomes, and REM becomes longer. That's why WBTB is great way to do WILD and even DILD.






> YEAH!!,I have another LD,this time its with WBTB.....But my main RC the finger didn't work for the false awakening so I did the nose RC and can breathe through. But as I'm about to go out from my bedroom,the freaking "Grim Reaper/Phantom" is there again,why is he always there to ruin my LD?I'm startled by it but I know its a dream so I tried to Kamehameha him I only see the blue light from Kamehameha but he absorbed it all even though I know that it would kill him.Then he started to raise his bony left hand trying to do something but then I stood up trying to ask him why is he here but I can't speak loudly or even normally its like my tongue is broken.My question is how do I get rid of this "Demon" that ruined my LD the 2nd time now.And why did my dream shake everytime I did a RC,especially the finger one.even though the nose one didn't. Any advice would be helpful.Thanks!



Congrats on your LD!

That's why is good to practice more than one RC at the time. Also, please make sure, that when you RC during day, you absolutely believe, that it will work, because you are in a dream. 

The phantom may keep appearing, because you are thinking how he appeared the first time. More you think about him, more he will appearing. Dreams are formed by our thoughts, so what you think is what will happen.

I also wasn't able to talk loud in my lucids. Until I practiced during day. Pretend you just got lucid and you speak out loud, even yell. Say the same things you would wanna say in your lucid. It worked for me - after just one practice, I heard my voice in a LD for the first time ever. It was an awesome experience.

You did great with the phantom. You were not scared at all. Practice talking to him. Instead of trying to change him, just think "you not scary at all, you are not bad, you are good, I love you." Think as if it was a done deal. Don't expect him to change. KNOW, that he is the way you described him. 

Hope this helps, happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Elven

Alright,I'll try to confront him again which prob will happen again lol,the thing is he just have that "weird"/scary aura that made me kinda shiver and can't keep my cool.So I'm gonna have to prob fail a few more times,but I won't give up till he's my friend lol or prob just disappear.Thanks for the reply,its really helpful and motivate me more  ::D:

----------


## Elven

I had another Lucid Dream last night  ::banana::  even though it only lasted 15 seconds its so cool.The moment I became Lucid though I always have the feeling where "his"(Grim Reaper)gonna be there.So the moment I became Lucid I directly fly and out of curiosity I looked behind me and surprisingly his not there  ::lol:: .I don't know if this is true or not but it could be the place where I became Lucid at.The first time I met him is at my house and so is my second one,I had Lucid dream before and it was never in my house and his never there.But I don't know I'm gonna do some experimentation on this.Any ideas on this?

----------


## gab

Congrats on your lucid!

Dreams are mostly formed by our expectations. But sometimes they just show us things we not thinking about, just to surprise us. i would say, enjoy that he is not there and I think that's the last you saw of him. Go and explore, don't worry about him anymore. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Elven

Wow,I had another LD  ::banana:: .I'm really happy  ::D: .Although I seem to still have difficulty in staying Lucid.I did keep reminding myself that I'm dreaming but when I did fly I can't seem to remember what happened next.I think I remember there's this one alien guy who keep popping in my POV saying that this is real and I'm a weirdo.His face is kinda weird and alienish creepy lol.So do you know a good ancor for me to stay lucid longer? Thanks !! And I don't think that I woke up from the Lucid dream when I did fly because when I woke up,I barely even remember that I have a LD but finally am able to recall it.

----------


## Elven

These past few days I've actually changed my mantra into waking up after a dream mantra for DEILD,but to no success so far.So I'm wondering if a vibrating phone is not gonna wake me up fully and ruin my DEILD attempt,I'm a light sleeper btw so I could wake up even from a slight noise or disturbance IWL.

----------


## Elven

I'm actually expecting to have at least 1 LD a week lol.But surprisingly no LD this week ,at least for up to today so let see how it goes tomorrow which is Sunday in my timezone here.Today I tried to take morning nap which is suggested by someone to boost the chance of raising awareness but had a hard time falling asleep ):.And I didn't even know at one point if its a dream or not but woke up and my mom is starring at me like some kind of a stalker that find its prey lol. Really creepy.

----------


## gab

Thank you for alerting me to your posts here. Sometimes pesky waking life just takes precedence.





> Wow,I had another LD .Although I seem to still have difficulty in staying Lucid.I did keep reminding myself that I'm dreaming but when I did fly I can't seem to remember what happened next.I think I remember there's this one alien guy who keep popping in my POV saying that this is real and I'm a weirdo.His face is kinda weird and alienish creepy lol.So do you know a good ancor for me to stay lucid longer? Thanks !! And I don't think that I woke up from the Lucid dream when I did fly because when I woke up,I barely even remember that I have a LD but finally am able to recall it.



Congrats  ::breakitdown::  Having better daytime awareness should help with staying aware in a dream longer. Best way to do it is in the article I linked you in post#2. Just paying more attention to your day, all activities, details of what's happening, trying to remember a few times a day, what did you do until that point since morning...





> These past few days I've actually changed my mantra into waking up after a dream mantra for DEILD,but to no success so far.So I'm wondering if a vibrating phone is not gonna wake me up fully and ruin my DEILD attempt,I'm a light sleeper btw so I could wake up even from a slight noise or disturbance IWL.



You could always try the phone alarm. Maybe set it to a short ringtone, like ones you get when you receive an sms. Just one or two short beeps or something similar. And to tell you the truth, I had success with DEILD only when I naturally woke up just a tiniest bit. I'm sure practice is the key.





> I'm actually expecting to have at least 1 LD a week lol.But surprisingly no LD this week ,at least for up to today so let see how it goes tomorrow which is Sunday in my timezone here.Today I tried to take morning nap which is suggested by someone to boost the chance of raising awareness but had a hard time falling asleep ):.And I didn't even know at one point if its a dream or not but woke up and my mom is starring at me like some kind of a stalker that find its prey lol. Really creepy.



Morning naps are great. But of course, not every nap will give you a LD. But you have a great chance.

You are already doing great. Just keep doing it. Write in your DJ, read as many LDing articles as you can, stay excited and have your intent set. happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Elven

Yesss !!, finally another LD  ::banana:: ,but its already Monday in my timezone but I did slept at Sunday so I guess my record of having 1 LD/week is still there  :smiley:  .Anyway I actually remember having 5 vivid dreams the same night as well , I'm actually very convinced that I'm in reality that I had to do 3 same reality check just to make sure and yeah I have 12 fingers total lol. Everything looked entirely the same as in real life and the second thing that convinced me that I'm still in reality is the fact that none of my dream power worked.I tried asking my mom where my "Superpower" medicine is but she showed me some kind of weird "antibiotic drugs?" if that even made sense at all lol.And I think I lost Lucidity after that cos I just go with the plot of the dream considering had no power at all.But still Another LD  ::D:

----------


## Elven

Just experienced my first ever Sleep Paralysis last night lol. Accidentally got into SP when trying to DEILD cos I only do it halfway,but unlike a lot of people said my SP is only the fact that I can't move and hear noises(weird mixes of binarual beats)but when I opened my eyes my vision is somehow tunnel vision and I don't feel any "evil" presence or see visual hallucination at all.I guess that could means that I'm lucky last night lol.But anyway so I'm in SP and trying to induce a LD which a lot of people recommend if getting into one.So I closed my eyes trying to visualize something but fall asleep like seconds of visualizing and its really weird considering I'm the type of people who once regain consciousness upon waking up I'm not gonna fall asleep within seconds it usually takes like 2-4 mins so I don't exactly know what happened but hey its all a cool experience  ::D:

----------


## gab

> Yesss !!, finally another LD ...Anyway I actually remember having 5 vivid dreams the same night as well , I'm actually very convinced that I'm in reality that I had to do 3 same reality check just to make sure and yeah I have 12 fingers total lol. Everything looked entirely the same as in real life and the second thing that convinced me that I'm still in reality is the fact that none of my dream power worked.I tried asking my mom where my "Superpower" medicine is but she showed me some kind of weird "antibiotic drugs?" if that even made sense at all lol.And I think I lost Lucidity after that cos I just go with the plot of the dream considering had no power at all.But still Another LD



Congrats! hard work does pay off  ::alien:: 





> Just experienced my first ever Sleep Paralysis last night lol. Accidentally got into SP when trying to DEILD cos I only do it halfway,but unlike a lot of people said my SP is only the fact that I can't move and hear noises(weird mixes of binarual beats)but when I opened my eyes my vision is somehow tunnel vision and I don't feel any "evil" presence or see visual hallucination at all.I guess that could means that I'm lucky last night lol.But anyway so I'm in SP and trying to induce a LD which a lot of people recommend if getting into one.So I closed my eyes trying to visualize something but fall asleep like seconds of visualizing and its really weird considering I'm the type of people who once regain consciousness upon waking up I'm not gonna fall asleep within seconds it usually takes like 2-4 mins so I don't exactly know what happened but hey its all a cool experience



Nice experience. It most likely was not SP. It's normal to hear sounds when WILD/DEILDing. Just normal falling asleep process. You are very unlikely to have SP, unless you have a disorder. But if you did, you would already know it. 

You were able to fall asleep again so fast, because you didn't wake up too much. That's the best time to DEILD.

Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## Elven

Thanks for the reply !!  ::D: ,anyway I successfully had another LD just this morning with WBTB  ::banana:: .My main RC is the finger one and it always seemed to work but I never remembered to do another RC than the finger one anymore just to make sure.But anyway so I became Lucid because I saw a dead person's hand in my room and somehow it didn't freaked me out but jolt my consciousness and gain lucidity,but I didn't had any power or control over my dream and it seemed that everytime I tried to blink I'm feeling my self waking up and had to really force my dream eyes opened.And I was about to try the "super power" drug in my pocket through expectation but it didn't work and it woke me up lol  :Sad: .So anyone have any idea how to gain dream power through expectation once fully lucid or just something to possibly gain some powers?.Thanks !!  :tongue2:

----------


## Elven

Alright,so another LD this week as expected  ::banana::   ::D: .And I actually tried the flying "command" but only floated like 3 feet so yeah lol , and I succeeded in doing one of my LD goals that is touching a hot girl's boobs lol.But as soon as I grabbed it and fondled it a little my dream start to fade rapidly and I tried DEILD,it work even though it is a false awakening since its morning but behind my eyelid its dark so I continued visualizing the previous scene with the hot girl and get there within 5 seconds but then the dream started to fade again as soon as I'm back on that scene and I tried to DEILD again but accidentaly moved my arm because the vibration is pretty strong and I start to visualize still then lose conciousness.My question is can I not visualize the dream scene and just see what's behind my eyelids cos I easily lose conciousness when I visualize things.Because that is how I deal with my type of insomnia.So yeah any suggestion would be very helpful  ::D:  Thanks !!

----------


## gab

Congrats on your lucids  ::D: 

The dream super powers may come with practice. It's true, that dreams are ruled by expectations. or better yet, by a dreamer knowing, what will happened. So, try to know, instead of expect. When you expect, there may be a slight hint of "what if it won't work". But if you know, as if it was a done deal, that should work. You can also check out the Dream Control section for more hints.

Boob goal - check. lol, nice one

And yes, you can definitelly try DEILD without visualizing. If you are in the right place, the dreamlet or HH will come by itself. And even if not, you may just see your room or even blackness and that's when you can "stand up" from your body and find yourself in a LD.

Or you may just have tactile HH, which is no image at all, just falling or flying sensation.

You are doing great, keep at it  ::alien::

----------


## KiyevameIkran

Hey...it has been 3 you haven't post any reviews...I'm such a big fan of you
(big fan)...just kidding

P.S. Don't forget to pay Inggrid

----------


## KiyevameIkran

Don't forget to mention that you are punny, have a dumb looking face and has extremely high sense of humor

----------


## Elven

Holy crap its been awhile since i last posted anything lol.Anyway I'm currently trying to get back into lucid dreaming and I hope its not as hard as when I first tried it lol WISH ME LUCK!.

----------


## fogelbise

> Holy crap its been awhile since i last posted anything lol.Anyway I'm currently trying to get back into lucid dreaming and I hope its not as hard as when I first tried it lol WISH ME LUCK!.



Good luck indeed!  :smiley:  Feel free to post any questions you may have. I have taken over for gab here in the DILD workbooks.

----------


## Elven

Ah I see.Hey Fogelbise,do you think FILD is a good technique?and what success did you had with this technique?

----------


## Elven

I'm currently wondering if I can go back into lucid dreaming or not because in a few weeks I'm about to start university and doing reality checks during those hours might be a little bit hard because I'm really gonna focus on the classes.That is why I need some advices on quick WILDing such as DEILD/FILD in which you go back to the dream state really fast.

----------


## fogelbise

> Ah I see.Hey Fogelbise,do you think FILD is a good technique?and what success did you had with this technique?



I haven't really given it any proper attempts, sorry. There was a thread about using all kinds of motion based entries for WILD.





> I'm currently wondering if I can go back into lucid dreaming or not because in a few weeks I'm about to start university and doing reality checks during those hours might be a little bit hard because I'm really gonna focus on the classes.That is why I need some advices on quick WILDing such as DEILD/FILD in which you go back to the dream state really fast.



My specialty is DILD but one easier way to DEILD that you may want to experiment with is using multiple gentle alarms with auto-snooze during the last few hours of sleep. There was a thread in which sivason and myself participated in but I can't find it at the moment.

----------


## Elven

Do you mind posting the thread that you speak of here if you manage to find it? Thanks a lot  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

> Do you mind posting the thread that you speak of here if you manage to find it? Thanks a lot



Found it: http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...-lucidity.html

----------


## Elven

Alright,I'm about to try the alarm clock technique.Will report about progress soon.

----------


## Elven

Last night was kind of a little success but still failed to enter the dream state.Surprisingly I was already able to wake up with my eyes closed and body completely still when awoken by the alarm.So last night I stayed still and tried to DEILD,I felt a brief vibration on my left leg every 5 seconds or so and waited for about 20 seconds but still nothing,the vibration stayed at my left leg,could it be because I was slightly disturbed by the noise my mom was making in the kitchen early in the morning?or should I just have to wait a little bit longer to enter the dream state?

----------


## fogelbise

> Last night was kind of a little success but still failed to enter the dream state.Surprisingly I was already able to wake up with my eyes closed and body completely still when awoken by the alarm.So last night I stayed still and tried to DEILD,I felt a brief vibration on my left leg every 5 seconds or so and waited for about 20 seconds but still nothing,the vibration stayed at my left leg,could it be because I was slightly disturbed by the noise my mom was making in the kitchen early in the morning?or should I just have to wait a little bit longer to enter the dream state?



I am not a DEILD expert but I have a lot of experience with HH's and you may have been closer than you think. The noise from your mom may have simply been HH's. For the longest time I assumed many noises to be real since they often had a waking life explanation. The more I realized that they could be from the dream world, the closer I got to DEILDing and WILDing. Last night, I had either a DEILD or an in-dream DEILD and also had noise from elsewhere in the house but I knew that no one else should be in the house so I assumed it was HH's and put a little focus towards the dream and sleep side of things (hard to explain and may have just been lucky or already in a dream) and I started getting heavy vibrations and was able to enter a dream that started off as a wild ride. See my latest dream journal entry if interested: 9/4, 9/6, 9/7 & 9/9 Carried Away - DEILD + Recent DILDs #200 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

To answer your question more directly, you can always stay patient and experiment with motionless RC's to try to confirm if you are already have one foot in dreamland. If the RC seems to indicate that you are asleep but it still feels like you are in bed, you can focus on your "happy place" or use any sounds or sensations to transport you to somewhere that you associate with those sounds or sensations. I have used static like sounds that reminded me of strong waterfall to take me to a waterfall and the sensation of floating to take me to floating in space. A very different approach that many use is to roll your dream body out of bed and begin your dream from your bedroom. If you become convinced that are truly fully awake, you can get out of bed and do a WBTB and return to bed for a WILD or DILD.

----------


## Elven

Thanks a lot for the info!  ::D:  I'll report again very soon about my DEILD,I'm gonna try again tonight and report back ASAP.

----------


## Elven

Last night I had A LD FINALLY LOL,its really been a while although I didn't exactly remember if it was a DEILD or DILD.I think it was a DILD,cos now when the alarm actually wakes me up I woke up in a startled way that really wakes my brain up.In last night LD I couldn't remember a lot,but I did remember spawning selena gomez and a porn actor(lol) but couldn't do anything naughty as far as I remembered  :Sad: (.Anyway I'm gonna keep on trying everynight until I succeed in my naughty goal  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

Congratulations on your LD!! Great job with the summon as well! Good luck on your naughty goal!  :smiley:

----------


## Elven

Last night another LD wow,even though I haven't done a lot of RC's and questioning myself throughout the day because of University its either the Dream journal is the only thing I need or is the alarm waking me up in the middle of the night actually helps with my awareness as well not sure about that one.Anyway so in my LD last night,I was in the middle of a conversation with someone about going to the nearest beach(because I knew there's gonna be some sexy girls over there) but didn't had any thought about teleporting which is weird cos its much easier.So when I was in the middle of this conversation with some random dude the dream stopped right there like I was talking with him for about 10 seconds and then it was all dark and I'm already awake looking at the back of my eyelids but I thought this was a perfect chance for a DEILD,so I waited for about 20 seconds or so but nothing,not even a single discomforting feeling so I decided to open my eyes and did a RC but I'm fully awake in real life  :Sad: .So my question is what happened when I was talking with the guy and then all of a sudden I'm awake cos that never happened to me before.

----------


## fogelbise

You could have been at the end of your REM cycle. I have had non-lucid scenes go dark on me and it actually helps me realize that I am dreaming when this happens. Sometimes I am able to either continue the dream a bit longer, start a new one by patiently waiting, or start a new one by imagining a new scene. If you are able to continue substantially longer then you are either not at the end of REM or you are able to wait out the gap between REM periods which is much shorter towards the end of your sleep.

Keep up both the dream journal and the alarm since it is working for you and try to mix in the RC's when you can.

Congrats on another LD!  ::D:

----------

